# Chorizo



## expatmat (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm vegetarian but it seems by some cruel twist of fate that him upstairs made the Iberian pig the tastiest thing on the planet. 

Where I used to cruise by rows of cumberlands on my way to stock up on celery and tofu in england I'm now spending an inordinate amount of time staring at those bad boys. 

As one meat eating friend once said to me over a beer round the campfire "it's hard to give up the red stuff". As a closet chorizo eateing "vegetarian" I agree. 

But, I'm pretty new to this world so would like to solicit some ideas about how you enjoy chorizo - 
- how do you normally eat it? 
- there seems quite a range at the supermercado and I don't have enough years left to sample them all do which ones feature in your top 5? 
- is there some kind of DOC classification for quality like with wines?


----------



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

.....this should set you on your way !! 

Chorizo - Spanish Pork Sausage - Spanish Chorizo

.....the fabada asturiana should be good.


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

expatmat said:


> - how do you normally eat it?


With a large tomato cut in half and drizzled with olive oil and a bit of salt (rub the two halves of the tomato together) - and a chunk of bread.

Or get some cooking chorizo, fry it, add some red wine and cook it a couple more minutes. Eat with a chunk of bread to mop up the juices.

Yum!

Keep it simple


----------



## Uncover English (Apr 12, 2013)

*With bread*

In Argentina, we eat it with bread cut in halves as if you were eating a sandwich


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

You can have it with horse meat too!!
Horse chorizo from Palencia (300gr)


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Try this:
250g good-quality semi-cured whole
chorizo
2 cloves of garlic
4 tbsp red wine vinegar
1 tbsp runny honey

Chorizo: Slice the chorizo into 2cm rounds (I cube it into 1 cm cubes). Put into the small frying pan with a splash of olive oil and toss occasionally until golden and crisp. Lightly bash 2 unpeeled cloves of garlic with the heel of your hand or the bottom of a saucepan and add to the pan. Carefully drain away most of the fat, leaving about 1 tablespoon of it behind. Add the red wine vinegar and runny honey and leave to reduce down to a really sticky glaze. Keep an eye on it, giving the pan a shake every so often so it doesn’t catch.

Serve hot with tortilla or rice or pitta bread or whatever takes your fancy.... let it cool a bit and serve it with a salad with cooked red peppers. Lovely


----------

